# feesh tacos, boritos, etc



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

okay first post in the recipe board and here is my bread and butter, i love mexican/southwestern food and while living in san diego i have had the opportunity to travel around and enjoy tacos from different areas and put my own spin on them. hope you guys enjoy.

2 filets of your choice-cut into 1"by4" strips
a pack of corn tortillas
3 hoss avacadoes from cali. large dice
4 tomatoes deseeded and diced (seperate 3 of the diced toms)
1 large red onion chopped (seperate into thirds)
2 jalaponoes diced into small pieces
1 bell pepper 1/2 diced and 1/2 julliened 
1 cabbage shredded
2 cups sour cream
6 pack of corona or pacifico
3 tablespoons fresh diced dill
6 limes
2 lemons
2 bushels of cilantro chopped

spices:

small canister of cumin
salt and pepper
old bay
chile powder
worcistsire
olive oil
chipotle tabascoe

okay go ahead and start drinking the servasas (beers) put about 1/4 a cup of oil and worc. in a bowl, add 3 tablespoons cumin and whisk, take 2 limes and both lemons and juice into the bowl add a corona and half of the cilantro, and a few splashes of tabascoe add fish and put in fridge.

now take two bowls put the avac. in one bowl and 3 toms. in the other bowl, the rest go in the avacadoe bowl, a third of the onions in each bowl, jalapanoes in the tom. bowl. diced bell pepper in the tom bowl. salt and pepper each bowl, 1.5 tablespoons cumin in each bowl and a splash of worc. in each bowl and then add the rest of the cilantro and squeeze a lime into the tomatoe bowl. mix the tomatoe bowl and you just made pico di gayo. now take a fork and lightly mix the avacadoe bowl crush some of the avacadoes leaving large pieces of avacadoe in the mix walk away. go to the store and buy some tortilla chips and munch

now take the sour cream, dill, half a lime, splash of tabascoe, add old bay to taste mix well.

okay heat up a grill and grill the feesh, if you dont know how to do this....learn. take a warm tortilla add some of the dill sauce, a piece of fish, cabbage, pico, and a wedge of lime add the guacomole if desired.

enjoy with a corona and friends.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn that has got to be the best Recipe on this board. I have some Fresh Reds Fillet on Ice, Gotta have some tonight. Thanks.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

How much fish? Weight wise?


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

doesnt go by wieght if it looks good then go with it, thats key when cooking, just eye it up, now if you use filets of spot and use what i have up there then you should just go in a corner and not come out for.......ever just eye it up if there is to much marinade then adjust cause left overs are the bomb, and the same if there isnt enough marinade ad some more lime juice or your buddies corona but i usually do it with maybe 4 lbs of fish cause i usually have guests.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

looks awsome, thanks!

you probably mean 2 'bunches' of cilantro right?  2 bushels is about 2 laundry baskets full!

thanks,
steve


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

One of my favorite eats is fish tacos....

I make mine alittle easier cause I cant wait to eat.

Batterd and fried fish-anything...I prefer flounder or seabass
Tortillas of your choice.
Red cabbage
tomatoe rinds
lettuce- I prefer romain.
Diced onion.
cilantro

Fish taco sauce.

For tomatoe rinds, use whole roma tomatoes. Cut them long ways into wedges. TUrn your knife and cut off the "meat" of the tomatoe. Once you have them all done, then dice the rinds.
Strips of cabbage, strips of lettuce, finely diced onion, cilantro.

Fish Taco sauce-
Plain yogurt from the dairy area.
Mix in dry ranch dressing. (not the whole pack, start with a teaspoon then add more to taste) then a teaspoon of chalula hot sauce.

Pack the tortilla and eat.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

mmmmmmm...you got the fish taco sauce down with the yogurt/fish taco sauce. Makes me think of my friend's wife's secret cali sauce...Perfecto! lol


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

MAANNNNNNNN! Just made these tacos for some friends, What a hit! Good stuff brotha! Had mine with grilled mahi. Think im gonna try it next time with some mango salsa in place of the pico de gallo. Thanks alot, everyoine must try!
Scott


----------

